# best palm nailer?



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey folks. It's been a couple weeks since I've bought a new tool and I'm starting have withdrawal symptoms. Took inventory of my collection and seems I NEED a pinner and a palm nailer.:wink:

Posting this in two topics because it concerns two different tools.

Would like opinions on what palm nailers to look at in this post.

Thanks--Bill


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

itin1200 said:


> Hey folks. It's been a couple weeks since I've bought a new tool and I'm starting have withdrawal symptoms. Took inventory of my collection and seems I NEED a pinner and a palm nailer.:wink:
> 
> Posting this in two topics because it concerns two different tools.
> 
> ...


I have a full size palm nailer but prefer my friends mini. The mini is featherlight and portable. If I had it to do over, I would buy the mini. 

http://www.amazon.com/Grip-Rite-GRTMP16-16d-Mini-Nailer/dp/B000XWLBOE

Kevin


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got both a mini and a maxi. The Grip-Rite mini as posted above and a larger Grizzly. They both have there purposes.
The mini fits in tighter spots but larger nails are slow. It also leaves your hand feeling numb quicker than the larger nailer because it transfers more vibration than the larger one. My default is to use my larger Grizzly palm nailer if room allows.


----------

